# Longtime Lurker



## KaylaDMakeup (Oct 27, 2010)

Been lurking for a looooong time and decided I would finally join, didn't join a long time ago as I am a New Zealander and I just felt like if I started talking about stuff people wouldn't understand what I'm going on about. especially if i said something about buying a MAC eye shadow for $38 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	But any way that probs sound stupid, I finally joined, here i am, if anyone can recommend some good Threads to check out let me know I'd love to meet some NZ'ers too!

  	Love and Blessings
  	Kayla


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi Kayla, welcome to Specktra! Hope to see you around


----------



## Soul Unique (Oct 28, 2010)

Kayla,

  	Glad that you finally decided to join up.

  	The great thing about Specktra is that all us girls [and boys] are from pretty much the four corners of the globe, so you're never too far from someone from your home country. I am pretty sure we have quite a few active NZ'ers on here - you'll be fine!

  	Enjoy the forums!!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 28, 2010)

Kayla!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello Kayla! 

  	another NZer on here! so i understand what you talk about lol.


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Kayla!! welcome to specktra


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Oct 31, 2010)

Great to hve you here!


----------

